# What do you recommend



## geordiebetts (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Looking for your advice and opinions please. We are looking at the Chateau Citation 28BK . We want something under 30ft with twin slide outs. We like the new streamlined look and we obviously want all the home comforts that come with it.Our budget is approx 100k . We recently had the unfortunate experience of the Friday afternoon van and had to sell it before we lost faith in everything and everybody. . We would also value the opinion as to whether the RV should have levelling Jacks.. What is a must to get the perfect vehicle? Please help as we are quite new to all this.

Regards and a Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a Citation for sale , 2006 with diesel power and 1 slide, no levelling jacks but never had a problem levelling, I use those yellow things. PM for more info and pics

Loddy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

where is it advertised Loddy.

cabby


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It,s not avertised yet as I have only just decided to sell, if you want info PM me

Loddy


----------

